# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Any sportbike motorcycle rider here

## PowerC

just seeing how many riders we have on this board. I have Suzuki GSXR 750.

----------


## suzuki99

i ride the 750 as well

----------


## SMYL_GR8

Ha ha wee-men. BUSA! JJ, love the 750 as well.

----------


## Spoon

Aprilia falco fighter 1000r and ducati supersport 1000. just sold my mv augusta 750. i want the new yamaha r1!!!!

----------


## Sta11ion

Ducati 999r, 750 augusta mamba replica, 748r ducati and 2 r6 race bikes for the track.

----------


## RJstrong

99 yamaha r1... w/ K&N, Ivans jet kit, full titanium akropovich... I love my bike... really couldn't imagine not having one... my first bike was a 94 suzuki gsxr 750... been riding for 10 yrs. The new r1 sure is tempting me to break out some cash!  :Big Grin:

----------


## GREENMACHINE

Gixxer 750.

----------


## PowerC

I see a few suzkui rider here a good site www.gixxer.com they have a great board too

----------


## Livn*Pumpd

Once tax return time comes around ill be riding a 750  :Big Grin:

----------


## dymbag

o3 954 blk/titanium

----------


## Spoon

> Gsxr 1000 black/silver and R 1 blue



good choices. which one do you prefer?

----------


## Spoon

> my gsxr 1000 will kick the r1's ass


yup i read the specs of the new gsxr1000. insane specs but an r1 is still an r1 :Smilie:

----------


## Spoon

> I only have the r1 because it's cool bike. But if you wont to hit the streets hard and tear up some turne gsxr is the way to go. By the way if rider cant right worth a sh...t you might as well have a 600.


true that!

----------


## needmorestrength

I have an CCM ice 18 speed lmao.. when I am done school I am getting a Aprilla RSV or Ducati.. we'll see

----------


## Alex_235

03 R1 w/ Acroprovick titanium exhaust, powercomander 3, Graves Motorsports airbox, Graves Strokerkit 1325cc, Custom Cams w/ dual springs and Ferrea titaniumvalves .

Soon to be fitted w/ custom manifold and Garret GT-38bb Turbo. 15lbs of boost at 14000 rpm= 455rwhp

----------


## Spoon

> I have an CCM ice 18 speed lmao.. when I am done school I am getting a Aprilla RSV or Ducati.. we'll see


i dont like the color scheme of the aprilia rsv. why not the falco?

----------


## Spoon

> I have an CCM ice 18 speed lmao.. when I am done school I am getting a Aprilla RSV or Ducati.. we'll see


i dont like the color scheme of the aprilia rsv. why not the falco?

----------


## Spoon

> I have an CCM ice 18 speed lmao.. when I am done school I am getting a Aprilla RSV or Ducati.. we'll see



i dont like the color scheme of the aprilia rsv. why not the falco?

----------


## Spoon

> I have an CCM ice 18 speed lmao.. when I am done school I am getting a Aprilla RSV or Ducati.. we'll see



i dont like the color scheme of the aprilia rsv. why not the falco? id get the ducati 999 kick azz

----------


## green1181

I have a '01 ZX6R that I am currently smashing up..It's now a streetfighter as you can see from the pic from and endo turning into an endover  :Don't know:  
Looking to get an F4i as a stuntbike though.

----------


## roabs

03 blk silver r1 bike is only as good as its rider plus the r1s have all the looks

----------


## roabs

another my girl and her friend on my bike on daytona

----------


## JdFlex

> man winter sucks i just cleaned my bike and i cant take it out due because of the fu-cking snow.


Where are you? I'm in CT, we're supposed to get a foot of snow tomorrow. I can't even take my mustang out b/c of the dam snow, let alone my bike. Been driving my truck lately. I hate shoveling my driveway, easier to just drive the truck up it.

----------


## diesel21

had a 916... i love all bikes... each has there own style and performance..... looking at the new desmosedeci ducati.... but its way too expensive  :Frown:  
also had a 125cc cagiva/ducati replica 2 stroke (was like a 600)

----------


## G-1000

bump need to keep the bikes on top

----------


## Trafficdodger

'00 929RR - its my first bike and i love it

----------


## G-1000

ok so now i'm happy. i got to take my bike out for the first time this year. i was only ablr to go out for a few hours but it was worth ever min of it.

----------


## Testy123

Ducati Monster S4R

I just Looooove my monnie  :Devil Grin:

----------


## G-1000

today is in the 70's so i took the day off work to go riding.

----------


## TantruM

just got my first bike umm few weeks ago... '05 zx6r in titanium.... 
did the crossover from motocross to streetbikes... easy transition but im becoming bored of the 636's power quickly.... mods needed i guess...

----------


## silvermaxd

'93 CBR900RR...I've had it since '94...hardly gets ridden...love it when I do though

----------

